# Any guesses on the weight of a Suntour XCT-V2 fork?



## bad89stang (Feb 1, 2009)

Seeing how this fork is totally useless to me, I plan to upgrade and lose some weight at the same time. 

Any guesses on the weight of this POS fork? The bike has already lost 4 lbs just from useful info on this site. 

Replacement fork will be something like an R7 or Fox 80RL. I think both of them are a shade over 3 lbs. 

I will be posting the exact weight of this fork soon just for kicks. Maybe I can use it as a pogo stick once it is off the bike?

-Rick


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I'ma guess 6.5-7.0 pounds, based on the weight of an equally el-cheapo poser fork from RST.  Your Fox 80RL will probably come in around 3.5-3.7 pounds.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Not that heavy, the XCT's are about 5 pounds. They're actually better than a good number of models from Rockshox (like the Dart 2s, Tora 302s, etc). Only 6.5-7 pound single-crown fork brand at ANY price point is marzocchi.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

ahh, but i love my z150 on my fr hardtail


----------



## bad89stang (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, i am guessing around 5.5 lbs. We will soon see. I wouldnt be so quick to get rid of it, but it does not move more than 1 inch no matter what I do. I weigh 185-190 lbs. 

The exact same fork (except orange in color) on a Gary Fisher works much better. LBS said they specd them different for different makers. Oh well, it's non-functional and heavy. That is all that matters to me.


----------



## bad89stang (Feb 1, 2009)

*Update...*

Pulled the stock fork off a minute ago and it weighed in at EXACTLY 2500 grams (5.5lbs).

Funny thing is, I already have a buyer for it. Listed it on Craigslist and had it sold an hour later. Good riddence POS.

Weight of Manitou R7 MRD will be posted Wednesday.

Looks like a possible weight savings of 2.5lbs and a functional fork to boot.


----------



## thomasali (Nov 13, 2004)

My old (2002) XCR was fairly light(ish) was around 1900g, I cant believe how heavy some of the basic forks are 2.4kg for a dart or basic tora??? Are they putting lead weights in the bottom of the forks? Means that a lot of the basic bikes we sell are heavier than stuff from years back....


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

yep just pulled my xcr off my hardrock and it weighed 5.5lbs....

Wow my new exotic rigid is going to be nice....


----------



## bad89stang (Feb 1, 2009)

Got the R7 MRD fork installed tonight...

Weighed in at 2.95 lbs. 

The best part is the fork works like a charm. I have not been out on the trail with it yet, but just riding around outside I can tell night and day difference. Bike is down to 25.5 lbs.

Very please with the feel of this bike now. Time to get pedaling and enjoy it. :thumbsup:


----------



## firstcut (Jun 16, 2006)

a quick question about the performance of this fork. Does any 1 else have a problem of it "topping out" when you bunny hop or jump? When i pull a wheelie, bunny hop etc. i can feel a clunk as it tops out. Does it need an adjustment or is mine just fked. It came stock on a new hardtail i got. 

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## bad89stang (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^
Are you referring to the Suntour fork that I had on the bike? If so, no, I never had that problem with it. I did lots of wheelies, jumps etc... and never heard a sound from it at the top of the travel. 

The Manitou R7 doesn't either although it made the clicking noise which was fixed by their repair kit (free).


----------

